
Ask HN: Did Hacker News just implement collapsible comments? - et-al
Dang.. did we just get collapsible comments? I&#x27;ve been using the HN Special bookmarklet, but today I noticed a little [-] by the time stamp.<p>If so, thanks! And if this is old news, thanks and sorry!
======
selectnull
Few days old, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675)

~~~
et-al
Ah cheers. Tried searching "collapsible" but only found request threads.

